# Tree across Clear Creek



## kayapelli (Aug 18, 2005)

A large Ponderosa has fallen completely across Clear Creek, just below tunnel 6. 
It is handy for crossing over the river on foot, but will be a portage for boaters next Spring. 
-Chris


----------



## mlbeck44 (Nov 26, 2010)

Uh-oh. That's not good!


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

The road is right there why not cut it out use some ropes and practice your z drag. No reason you guys are portaging a road side run. One of you guys should know how to operate a chain saw I hope


----------



## Ryanrugger (Jun 7, 2005)

Chainsaw? What is this contraption you speak of? I prefer an N drag myself, Z drags are so early 90's.


----------



## Cutch (Nov 4, 2003)

Breath deep. I'm sure someone will figure out how to bulldoze this thing out of there. It hasn't really run in 14 months.


----------



## hojo (Jun 26, 2008)

I advise explosives.


----------



## gannon_w (Jun 27, 2006)

Boof it!


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

hojo said:


> I advise explosives.



yup.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

Where is tunnel 6? What run?


----------



## kayapelli (Aug 18, 2005)

It's between Kermit's and HWY 119.


----------



## colorado_steve (May 1, 2011)

caspermike said:


> The road is right there why not cut it out use some ropes and practice your z drag. No reason you guys are portaging a road side run. One of you guys should know how to operate a chain saw I hope


we dont use chain saws in colorado. why dont you come down here and show us that fine ass.... all talk and no show it seems


----------



## El Flaco (Nov 5, 2003)

Five months to train a team of beavers should be adequate.


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

I looked for this (while driving down) and did not notice it. I thin k the top tunnel is #5? or maybe I wasn't paying enough attention.

There is also new wood at the pink rock put in. I think it is a scaffold plank. It'd be easy to grab if properly dressed to wade and tie a rope on it.


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

Dave, did you go skiing?


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

Not that I'll admit.


----------



## cayo 2 (Apr 20, 2007)

I can't keep the tunnel #'s straight either.Where is it in relation to Double Knife and the Terminator holes? Sort of looks like it is near Terminator Jr.I would help remove it....love that run...don 't own a chainsaw though...the raft companies will.probably get it out next spring if no one else does.


----------



## deepstroke (Apr 3, 2005)

The tree is downstream of Double Knife and Tunnel 6 which is the first tunnel when heading east from 70. It's hard to see when driving that direction. Tunnel 4 is the tunnel not in use near the intersection of 119. I've always wondered what the story is on that thing. But that tree needs to go and it would be in the best interest of the raft companies that run that class IV stretch to get it out. I'm willing to help.


----------



## kayapelli (Aug 18, 2005)

Here is the tree on the rafting map.
-Chris


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

The tree is plainly visible (when driving uphill) right below #6.

The highway used to cross a bridge and go through tunnel 4 and to the "Blinking Light" at the old intersection. The road was straightned out and the intersection improved shortly after the Casinos led to increased traffic. I suspect it is now A CDOT storage shed.

THe tree is really big. It would take a crew of several guys a few hours to remove. 

the section is commercially run, so they will deal with it for sure.


----------



## gannon_w (Jun 27, 2006)

Really doesn't matter now but when the water was low there was a micro eddy on river left and I actually limboed under it...barely!


----------



## kayapelli (Aug 18, 2005)

I was looking at some pictures that I took in June, and I have one of the big Ponderosa before it fell into the creek. It was leaning at a pretty good angle.


----------



## hojo (Jun 26, 2008)

Right, I'm going saturday to cut on that bitch. High noon if anyone wants to help.


----------



## hojo (Jun 26, 2008)

My wife and I managed to clear out a smallish channel under left of center. I want to go back in and chunk out some more at some point.


----------



## TheWhiskyThief (Mar 4, 2009)

I'm down to try to finish it up, but i don't have a lot experience pulling trees. Let me know if you go back out.


----------



## skifatskis (Jun 2, 2008)

I just talked to Clear Creek County Sheriff and they have a plan to remove the tree bellow tunnel 6 on Tuesday May 7th. They have asked us and everyone else to leave it alone until they get a shot at it.


----------



## hojo (Jun 26, 2008)

skifatskis said:


> I just talked to Clear Creek County Sheriff and they have a plan to remove the tree bellow tunnel 6 on Tuesday May 7th. They have asked us and everyone else to leave it alone until they get a shot at it.


Is that what they actually said "until they get a shot at it?" That's rather amusing. Thanks for asking. It'd suck if that stayed in such a fun and highly paddled section.


----------



## Slackcountrysean (Mar 30, 2013)

Wellp.. If clear creeks finest cant seem to figure it out. I have a saw and'll b on the creek midmonth


----------



## skifatskis (Jun 2, 2008)

hojo said:


> Is that what they actually said "until they get a shot at it?" That's rather amusing. Thanks for asking. It'd suck if that stayed in such a fun and highly paddled section.


Not what they actually said, i was just trying to sound cool......so much for that!!!


----------



## waterdonkey (Apr 8, 2011)

Tree was taken out by clear creek sheriff dept. ...clear creek guides helped clear the chunks ....enjoy


----------

